# Weekly Competition 2016-40



## Mike Hughey (Oct 4, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *F U' F R' F R' U2 R2 F2
*2. *F2 R F U2 R F' U R2 F2 U2
*3. *U2 F U' F' R2 F R' F U2
*4. *F U' R F' U R U R F2 U2
*5. *F2 U2 F U' R F2 U' R U'

*3x3x3
1. *B' L F2 B2 L2 D B L' U' R2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 U F2 D2 R2
*2. *F D2 U2 B' D2 U2 L2 F U' R' D' B2 R' B U F' R2
*3. *U' L2 U L2 R2 D B2 L2 D F2 U' L F2 D' L2 R F D' R U B
*4. *U2 B' L2 B' D2 F2 D2 U2 F' R2 B' L' D L2 U L2 R' U2 L2 F' L'
*5. *B R U2 D' L F' R2 L' U B U2 R' L' B2 R2 F2 D2 L' D2 L' D2

*4x4x4
1. *L F2 D' R Fw' F' R Fw2 F2 D Uw' F2 Uw Fw' F' U2 Fw' Uw U' Fw' F Uw2 L2 D Rw Uw' B' Rw2 D2 Uw2 U' L' B2 U2 L F2 L' R' B' Rw2
*2. *Uw B Fw' U' B2 L2 Rw' R' D2 U R B D' Fw U R' B Uw2 B L D' Uw2 R2 B F' L' U L' Rw' R2 F' L Uw' L2 Rw2 B' U B2 Rw' U
*3. *Fw2 L' Rw2 U Fw' F Rw R D2 Uw' L' R' U B Rw' R' B Rw R2 D' L' Rw' U' L2 B2 Uw U Rw U2 L' Fw Uw L' Fw2 U' Fw F2 D U2 F
*4. *D Uw' F' D2 Rw F R D L' B' F' Uw2 Rw' D2 L' Rw2 R2 Fw F2 D Uw2 U' B F' R2 Uw B2 R2 B2 R B D Uw' Fw U2 Rw2 F2 Uw B2 D
*5. *B R' U L2 B F' L' Rw2 U' B2 Rw R2 D' R' U L2 R' U F Rw U' F' R F' L' D' L' Rw R D2 U L2 R Uw2 Fw' Rw2 R2 Fw L' Rw'

*5x5x5
1. *R D U F R2 F2 L Rw2 Fw2 R D2 Dw Fw' Dw2 B2 Bw2 Lw Uw U' Rw R' Dw' U2 Lw2 B2 Rw2 Dw Uw' Bw' Fw2 F' R2 U B' Dw' Rw' Bw' U' B' R' B' L2 Rw' Dw' Lw2 Bw' Fw' D2 R Fw Lw Rw R B Fw2 Uw' Bw' D' Rw2 Bw
*2. *B L' D' Rw2 Dw Uw' L Fw Dw' Fw2 D' Lw' Rw Dw' Uw2 Fw2 F' D' Bw Rw' F Lw2 U' L B' R D' Uw2 Rw2 D2 L' D Dw2 L Rw F L Rw Uw R Bw F2 U' Bw' Rw Bw' Fw' L' Lw2 R Bw F2 Rw2 B2 L R Dw2 U' Fw2 D2
*3. *L2 Fw' R2 Uw Bw' Fw' Dw2 L' Lw' Fw F D' Dw2 Rw' Fw' L' Dw Uw L2 Dw2 Uw' R' D2 Dw' U' B' D' L' R2 Bw Rw Uw' B2 R Uw Bw' Uw Lw2 Uw' Bw Lw2 R' Uw' Bw F Lw D' Dw Lw2 R F2 Dw F' L Rw' Bw2 Dw2 Bw2 D Lw'
*4. *B' F Lw F2 Lw2 F' Dw2 Fw Rw' B2 Dw B2 Uw Bw' Rw U' F2 L Uw2 Rw B' Bw2 Fw2 L' Rw Uw2 L' Lw' Bw' U' Lw' F L B F D2 Dw2 Uw F2 L' Bw Rw2 Bw Fw2 Dw' Lw' D2 Lw D Dw Uw2 R2 D' Uw2 R D' Rw U B2 L'
*5. *R D2 Dw' R Uw2 Lw2 Bw F' Uw' B2 Fw2 F L' Bw Dw' Rw Bw Fw F2 L U F U' F2 U R Dw U2 Lw2 D Dw2 U Rw2 B2 L' F Lw2 U' B' U' B Fw F2 L Lw2 D2 Dw U2 Bw Dw' Uw2 R D2 Dw B2 Fw' L Dw2 L' R'

*6x6x6
1. *D2 2U2 U2 B' L2 D B 3F' 3U2 2U 2B F' L D' B R B 3U2 R2 2F' 3U' 2U2 R B' 2D2 L2 D' 2D2 B2 D 2U' 2B 3F' R' B' 3F2 2U' 2R 2F2 L2 2D' 2F2 3U' 2L 3R2 D' L 3U' 2B 2U2 U2 R' B' 2B2 2F2 F' 3U L' 3F2 F2 L' 2R D 2B' L' 3R 2D2 2U2 2L2 F
*2. *B' D2 2D2 2U2 3R 3U2 2F' R B' 2F2 R 3F L' 2B2 3F 2F 3U R2 3U' 2L' 2U L2 2L2 2D' 3U' 2B2 3U 2F2 L 2L2 B2 3U' 2U' U2 R2 2F2 D' 3U' U 2L' 2D2 2R' 2D2 2R' 3F U 3R 2F' F D2 F' U' 3F 3R 2B D' 3U' 2U' 2F' 2D2 3U' 2U U L' 2L 3R R' 2U2 2B' 3R2
*3. *U 2R 2U2 2F2 U2 2L2 3R' B 2B 2D2 2U2 U' 3F' U2 2F2 D2 R' 3U' 2L 2R R U' 2F2 D' 2L' 2U2 U2 3F' 2F2 F' D' B2 2F' 2D 3F 2D 2F 2L 3U' B' 2U2 L' B2 R' 3F' 3R2 2B2 2R F 3R2 D 3U' B 3F' 2F' 3R R' 2B2 3U R2 2F2 U' B R' 2D2 3U 2U2 2R 3F2 R2
*4. *2F' 2U 2B2 R F2 2U2 U2 3R2 2B' 2L' B 3U F' 2L 3U2 2F2 F R' F' D2 2L' 2D R2 U' 3R2 2D2 2R2 2B' 2L2 B' 2F2 2L2 B2 D 2L' 2B 3U' 2B' 2F2 F 3R B F' 3R B2 F L2 2L' 2U2 2L2 3F F' 3U F' 2R2 2F2 2D2 2L' R 2B2 2R2 2B 2R2 B 2F' U' F' 3R' D2 2L'
*5. *L' 3R' R2 F D2 2D2 B 2R2 2D 2F F' 3U2 L 3R' 2B 3R2 D' R U 2B 2D 3F' D 3U2 3F 2F L' 2F D2 B 2F D 2L' D2 2L' 3R 3F' 3U2 U R' 2U2 3F' 2F' U2 R B' 2F2 2D2 2B' 2U2 2F2 F 2D2 F' 2L D F D 3R' D L2 2U2 F' U B2 2R2 3U2 2B' 2U2 L'

*7x7x7
1. *2L' B2 F' 3D' L 3R' 2D' B 3F' 2F 3L2 2R2 D2 F2 U L2 D 2D 3D2 2F' 2R' D F R2 3F' L 2B' 3R R2 2B2 2L2 2R' D' 2D2 3D' 2U' 3F2 D F2 D 2D L U' F 3D 3U' 2L2 2R' B 2B2 3F2 3D 2U2 B 3B' 2D2 R2 F' 3D2 2B' 3D2 U2 F 3R 3U U 3F' 3D' B2 3B2 3R2 F2 2D2 3F2 2D2 3B' 2L B2 2D' 3B2 3F 2U 3B2 L 3R2 2R U' 2L2 U' 2F2 D' 2D 3B 2U2 L' 2B' 2R2 3D' 3R2 2U'
*2. *3D2 2B' L' 2U2 2L 2D2 3R D' 2D2 F' 3L2 3R' 2R U L2 D 2U2 3F' L 2R' D 3L2 3R' B2 2B2 3B' 3F' U2 3R 2B' 3U2 2L2 3R D' 3B2 D2 B 2B 3F' R 2B' L' 3D 2B2 L2 D2 2B 2D2 3R' 2U2 2B' 3F2 L 3B' 3R 2R R' 2D2 3D2 3B2 D' 3D2 2R' 3U 2R 2D2 3F D' 2U2 L R' 2U' 3B' 2F' 3D F2 3L 2B' 2D' 3F F' L' 2D2 2U 3L' 2R2 R2 3U L' 2D' 3F' L2 2F L' 3D2 L 3L2 2U2 B2 R
*3. *2L' 2D2 2F L' 3F 2F 2R' 3B2 2F' 3L 2R 3U' 3F2 2F2 2L2 3B2 2U 3B2 2U U2 F' D2 3L 2F' L' B2 3D2 2R 3D L' D2 2D' 3D2 3U 2B2 L 2B 2U2 U2 B2 2B2 F' L2 3R D2 B 2B2 D2 2U F 2D' 3L 3F2 2L2 2R' 2U2 U2 B2 F2 L B' 2B' 3B' 3F F2 L2 3R 2B2 3F' 3L 2B 3F 2F2 2L' 3U2 2L2 3D' 3B' 3D2 F' 3L2 3D2 2U2 2B2 F2 2R' U2 3F 2F 3U' R2 3B2 F L' 2R2 3U 3R2 2F2 3U 3F'
*4. *2L 2D2 L2 D' 2D 3D L R2 3D 3U' 3B R F2 L2 3L 2R2 R 2D2 2U' F2 D2 2D2 B 2F' 3L2 3R' D' L' 2B' F 2D2 L2 2L R' U' 2B' D 2D2 3U 3B 2F F 2D' U' 3L' 2R R B2 U2 3B' 3F' D2 2U 3B F' D2 3D 3B 3U' 3R D2 2U' 2R' R 3D L 2R' D2 2F 2R 3U2 B2 F 2U 3B 3F 2U F2 3U2 B2 2D 3B' 2F2 R F 3L2 2R2 B' 3B2 3R2 2R2 R' D' 2F 3R2 2D2 B2 2U' 3B2 L
*5. *B' L 3L' 2R 2D 2B2 2U2 F' 2U2 3B2 2L' 3F' D2 3L' 3B2 2D' 3U2 2U 2L 3R' 2D2 2U2 L2 3L 3F 3R U B R2 F2 3D U F2 3U2 3B2 3D2 3B2 F2 2L F2 2L' R' 2B2 3F F2 2D' 2R 3U B' 3R' D2 2B' F' U' 2B2 3B2 3F2 2F2 F' 2U2 B' 2F2 F' 2D 2U2 2R2 R2 2B' 3R' 3B' 3D' 3L' 2F2 L2 2R' 3D' 3U B 3R B' 2R' B' R 3D 2L' 2R2 B2 L2 2D' R 3U 2U' B 2F 3R' 2U2 2B2 3F' 2F' U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U' R2 U' F2 R U2 R2 U'
*2. *U F2 U R2 U' F2 U F' R
*3. *U' F' R2 U' F2 U' R U2 R' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *B2 R F L B' D2 F2 L' B2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 U F2 U'
*2. *F2 D2 U2 L2 U2 B F2 L2 U2 B' U2 R F' L' B' D' R2 B2 R D2 L'
*3. *B L2 F U2 F' R2 B U2 B2 R2 F' U B' R' B2 F2 L' D B L R

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *B' U2 F' Uw2 Fw F2 R D2 Fw2 Rw' Uw F L2 B F U' R U F D2 B' D Uw2 L2 D R' D' Rw' Fw' L2 D Uw2 U L F U R2 B2 L2 D
*2. *F2 Rw2 Uw2 R F2 Uw L' Fw2 U' F2 Uw2 U2 L R' D2 B Fw2 F2 R2 Uw2 R Uw2 B L2 U' L' B2 F U' L' D2 F' Uw Rw' R2 B' Rw' Fw' L2 R
*3. *B' D2 Uw F2 L2 R' U2 L' U' Fw' Rw2 Uw L2 U Rw2 R2 F2 Uw' Fw' F D' Rw Fw' U' Rw R2 B' F' U2 L' R U' B' F2 Uw2 B' Fw' F' U2 R

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *R Uw B Fw2 F D Dw Uw U' Lw' Fw' Dw Rw2 R Dw' B2 Bw' Lw2 B2 Dw2 Lw2 Dw Rw Uw2 Lw D2 B2 F Lw' Bw D2 Uw' Lw2 B' Dw2 L2 Lw2 Rw' B' U' B' R Bw F Uw2 Fw2 Dw' Bw2 Fw' L' B Rw2 R2 D Dw B2 Dw Uw2 L2 B
*2. *Lw2 D Lw2 Dw Uw U' Fw2 Lw Dw' U' B Lw Bw2 Fw F Uw B' D Bw Rw D2 U Bw' R2 B Bw Lw2 Rw' R' Uw Bw' Fw2 Lw Dw B2 R2 Bw Lw2 Rw' Fw' Dw' Lw2 D F2 U' Fw' D2 R2 D R' D2 Rw' Fw2 D2 U L2 R Bw2 R Bw'
*3. *Lw Dw' Rw D Dw' Rw' B2 Fw2 Uw2 B Bw D2 L2 Rw' Uw U2 Lw2 Rw' Uw B2 Bw' D' Uw2 U' L' Uw Lw' Uw' B Fw2 F Lw' Fw2 Rw' Bw Dw' Fw R2 Dw F' Uw2 L2 R' Uw F' Dw' U Bw' F2 Rw' Dw L2 Lw2 F' L2 B Dw U' R Bw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *3F2 2F2 3R2 2D B 2F 3U2 U2 2L 2F' 3R2 2D B' 2D' 2R' 2D2 3R' D2 2R' 2F L2 2L2 2D' 2R2 R 3U 2F' 2R' 2B 2F 2D F' L2 2L' 2D F2 L' 2L' U2 B2 2B2 D2 3U 2F' U 3R' 2U' 3R2 F2 D 2B' R2 D' 3F U L 3R U2 L D' U' 2L' 2R2 U 3R2 2R 3U' 2L2 2D2 R2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *2D' L 2L 3R2 2R2 B' U' 2R2 3D R D' 2D2 3F2 2L' F 3R 2R2 R2 U2 2B' 3F' F2 2R2 3F' 2L' B 3R2 2R 2U 2B2 2U 3B 3D' 2R' 2F' F2 2D' 2U' 2F 2R 3B 3D2 2L 2F 3D 2L' 3U2 L2 3D2 B2 3L2 B' 2R' F' 2D' 3D' 3B' L 3R' R 3F2 3R 2B 2R 2F 2U' 2L B' 2R 2F 3L' 2F2 U' 3B2 U' B' 2B' 2F2 2L' 3R' R D' R' 3U' 2B 2F' F 2R2 B2 2B' L2 2B' 2F' F2 3D2 2U2 2R 2D' L F'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *R D2 L' R' D2 F2 L' F2 L' F2 R' D F D2 L R' B' R' D F
*2. *L2 D2 L B2 U2 F2 U2 L' B2 U2 L B' D' F2 L D2 B' L2 F U R'
*3. *D2 F2 R2 U B2 F2 U2 B2 D L2 B2 L B' D F' U F' R' B2 R U2
*4. *L2 B2 L2 D U2 B2 D' B2 R2 D F' D2 R U' L' F D' R2 D2 R'
*5. *R' U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R' D2 U2 R' D' F' L2 D2 B' L D2 B' L'
*6. *U D2 F R' U R B' L B2 L' D' B2 L2 B2 U' B2 D2 R2 D' R2
*7. *U R' U2 D R B D' F' B' L' B2 L2 D2 B L2 F R2 L2 D2 L2 F2
*8. *L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D F2 D' F2 D2 L2 F' L R2 F U' F' D2 B2 L U'
*9. *R2 D2 U2 R D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 R' D2 U' B' R' D2 F R2 D L F' R
*10. *B2 D L2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D' R B' F D2 B2 R D L' F R'
*11. *L2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D R2 U' F2 D R B D' R' F2 R2 U2 L2 B' L'
*12. *D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D' R2 D2 U L2 R' B2 F2 U' B D2 R' B2 D2 F'
*13. *U' F2 D' L2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 D L2 R F2 D F' L' U' L' B2 L2 R'
*14. *D2 F R2 U2 B' U2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' D' U' R D' L U2 F D2 U
*15. *D' L2 U B2 L2 D U2 L2 U2 B2 R' U' L D' U F D' B2 R2 U
*16. *U L U' B' U L2 F' L2 U' R2 D2 L B2 L U2 D2 B2 D2 R L
*17. *R2 F D2 B2 D2 L2 B R2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 B' D R' D2 L2 F2 R2 F'
*18. *R B2 D2 U2 L2 R' F2 L' U2 L F R2 U R' B2 D' L' R D
*19. *U2 F2 U' L2 R2 D B2 D' B2 U L2 B U' F R U' L U2 F D2
*20. *U2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 D' B2 R2 U2 L' F R2 D B F2 L' R' B' R'
*21. *R L' D F2 R' D' F U' F B U2 D2 B2 D2 R' D2 B2 D2 F2 R L
*22. *F2 U2 R2 U F2 U' L2 B2 U F2 D' L B' D' R' F R2 D2 U F2 R'
*23. *B U2 L2 B2 F D2 L2 U2 L2 F' U R B' R D R F U L B2 F'
*24. *D2 B2 R B2 F2 R F2 L' B2 L' B F' U' R' F2 D' B' R' D B'
*25. *U2 B U2 L2 F' D2 R2 B D2 L2 F2 L F2 U L B L' D2 R2 D2 F
*26. *B2 L' U R B' R' F R L B' R2 D2 R2 L2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 U
*27. *L' B L D R' B' U' B2 R' F R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B D2 F R2 B2
*28. *L2 B2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 U' B' D' F' L D F' R B2 D L2
*29. *F R2 F R2 U2 R2 B' L2 B D2 F2 L D F' R B D R' U2 B2 U
*30. *D2 L2 B U2 B' D2 F L2 B2 U2 R U' F2 R' F2 D' U L' D2 F'
*31. *D2 R2 B' D2 U2 B2 U2 F L2 D2 F D L2 U2 R D' U' F L B2 F2
*32. *B2 L2 B2 D R2 D' F2 U2 B2 U2 F' U' L' F D2 B' R U2
*33. *U' R2 U B2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 F D L' B' R' U2 R2 U R2 D'
*34. *U2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 U' F D2 L' R U L F2 L F' U' B
*35. *F2 R' L F' B D R2 F2 R2 F' L F2 L2 U R2 F2 U L2 F2 U2
*36. *F L U' B2 D F2 R' B' D' L F U2 F' L2 F U2 L2 B' D2 B2 L2
*37. *L2 F2 U2 B2 L' D2 R B2 R2 D2 L' D' R' B' L' D2 R F' L2 R2
*38. *R2 B L D2 B D' R B' L2 U F2 B2 D2 F2 R D2 L2 D2 L B2
*39. *F2 D2 B' R2 U2 F2 R2 B' L2 B' R2 D F R F' R' B2 R2 D L'
*40. *R2 U' B2 L2 R2 D L2 R2 D2 B2 R' U L F2 D2 F' R F L2 F' U

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *B' L2 D2 F' D2 F' U2 R2 U2 B' F2 L F U' B L' R B' U2 L2 R
*2. *D' L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D' F2 L' D2 B' L' B2 R2 F L' D' U L'
*3. *R' U2 R U' F D' L U F' R B2 L D2 R D2 L F2 L2 U2 R'
*4. *L2 D2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 D R2 F' U L2 D' F R' B D L F2
*5. *D U' R2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 D' R D2 U L2 B F2 L R' F' R D2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *U' L2 F2 D' B2 D B2 L2 D2 R2 U' R D' B2 U2 F' L' R D' B2 F'
*2. *D U B2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 D B2 U' L B R' D' B D2 F2 R' F' L'
*3. *U' F2 U' R2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 U' B U L' U' R2 D2 U B
*4. *B2 L F2 L' U2 R' D2 R F2 D2 F' R B L' R' B' D' U2
*5. *B2 F R2 D2 F' D2 B' L2 F' L2 D' L D' L R U F2 L'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R' F2 D2 L U2 R2 F D' F L2 R' D L' U2 F U'
*2. *U' F2 U2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 L B2 F L2 R' D R' B D2 B2
*3. *D U' R2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 L2 U' R2 B L U R' D2 U' R' F D2 B'
*4. *U R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 U R2 D2 F2 R D2 U' F' L B U B2 F' R2
*5. *L2 D' F2 D L2 D2 F2 R2 D F2 U' L' B' D B' F2 D B2 R B D2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *U F' L' F D' R' D B U R2 U2 L B2 U2 B2 L' D2 B2 L' B2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *U' F' U2 R2 F U R2 U F
*3. *U R L' U' B D2 F' B2 U R D2 L B2 D2 L' F2 L F2 U2 F2
*4. *R' F2 Uw Rw B' F2 R D' Rw R2 U' Rw2 Uw Rw' Uw R2 F2 L F Rw' R2 Fw2 D2 Rw2 R' Uw2 F' D L D2 L' Rw R Fw' D L Fw2 D' F2 L2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *R F2 R F' R2 F R2 U'
*3. *L2 U2 B2 F2 U L2 D' R2 F2 D U R' U2 R' B' U L' B' D' U2 F'
*4. *D2 L2 B L Uw2 L2 R2 U F' Rw' R2 D Uw' U2 Fw2 U2 F' D L' Rw2 D2 B' D' B D R D' L2 Uw2 L2 R F' R' Uw' Fw2 L' Rw U' B Fw2
*5. *F' Rw2 Uw2 U2 B D2 U Lw2 F2 L D' Rw' U Fw2 L2 Rw' R Dw2 U Lw Rw2 R2 D2 B2 Bw2 Dw' F2 D2 Fw Lw2 B2 Uw' U2 L' Rw U L' Rw' D Lw Dw' Lw' Dw2 Uw' L R2 B D2 U' B' Rw' B Dw' Uw' Lw Fw' D2 F' Lw Bw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Clock
1. *UUdd u=3,d=3 / dUdU u=6,d=-5 / ddUU u=-2,d=-4 / UdUd u=5,d=1 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=2 / UUdU
*2. *UUdd u=2,d=5 / dUdU u=4,d=4 / ddUU u=5,d=5 / UdUd u=-1,d=-3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-4 / dddd
*3. *UUdd u=5,d=1 / dUdU u=4,d=0 / ddUU u=3,d=3 / UdUd u=-2,d=3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=1 / ddUU
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=2 / dUdU u=-3,d=-1 / ddUU u=-1,d=-5 / UdUd u=2,d=-5 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-1 / dUUd
*5. *UUdd u=4,d=0 / dUdU u=3,d=0 / ddUU u=6,d=3 / UdUd u=3,d=-3 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-2 / dUUU

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *B U' L' B' L' U B' l u'
*2. *U L B U B' U R B l' r b' u
*3. *B' R L B' U R B' L' b'
*4. *L B R' U' L B' R' U R b
*5. *L' B' U' R' L B' U L b

*Square-1
1. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (2, 2) / (0, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) / (6, 4)
*2. *(1, 0) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (2, -4) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (6, 1)
*3. *(1, 0) / (3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, 3) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (5, 0)
*4. *(3, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (-1, 2) / (0, 1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (0, -2) / (0, 2) / (-1, -2)
*5. *(1, -3) / (-1, -4) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (3, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -5) / (4, 0)

*Skewb
1. *U' D' U' L' D' U L D' R' D' U'
*2. *L D U' R U' D R' L R' D' U'
*3. *D' U L U' R' U D L U' R' U'
*4. *U R' D' R U D' L' R U' D' U'
*5. *R L U R D' R D' U' D' U'


----------



## Shaky Hands (Oct 4, 2016)

*2x2*: 15.98, (DNF,) 13.39, (12.22,) 13.39 = *14.25
3x3*: 26.14, 25.54, 26.52, (32.27,) (17.79) = *26.07* // my best single in weekly comp
*4x4*: 1:51.19, 1:40.60, 1:45.33, (1:40.39,) 1:51.49 = *1:45.71* // my best average in weekly comp
*5x5*: 2:49.48, 2:53.81, (2:43.03,) 2:50.69, (2:59.92) = *2:51.33* // my best single and average in weekly comp
*6x6*: 6:15.43, (6:11.42,) 6:17.39, 6:22.50, (6:39.64) = *6:18.44* // all-time PB average
*7x7*: (10:03.35,) 9:50.43, (8:30.09,) 9:44.48, 9:57.54 = *9:50.82* // all-time PB single & average
*2-3-4 Relay*: *2:35.05
2-3-4-5 Relay*: *5:22.08* // all-time PB
*3x3 OH*: (2:13.66,) (1:10.46,) 1:23.66, 1:17.61, 1:17.76 = *1:19.68
3x3 BLD*: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF
3x3 MtS*: (DNF,) 2:40.73, 2:30.60, (2:28.10,) 3:25.83 = *2:52.39* // all-time PB average
*Clock*: 18.46, 16.94, (DNF,) (14.87,) 16.96 = *17.45* // all-time PB single
*Pyraminx*: 30.60, 26.46, (24.64,) 28.57, (33.20) = *28.55
FMC*: *47*



Spoiler



x2 // inspection
B' D' U' F L F U R B2 // inefficient cross to set up cases
R' U R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 R' U R // first 2 pairs
U' L U' L2 U L2 U' L' U2 L U' L' // final 2 pairs
y F U R U' R' F' // OLL
y' F2 U' L R' F2 L' R U' F2 // comedy U-perm


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 4, 2016)

and five more scrambles for Multi:
41. F2 L D' B' U' D2 L B' U2 D R D2 L F2 R U2 R' F2 L' B2 L'
42. D U L2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' U L2 F D' L D U L' B L2 U2 F
43. U2 L2 U2 L F R' D' F B' R U F2 L2 U' B2 L2 D F2 U2 L2 F2
44. R2 U D R' B L2 F D2 R2 L F' B2 U' D2 B2 D' L2 U F2 B2 R2
45. F2 B R2 L U R U D' R2 U' R2 B' D2 F' U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2


----------



## mafergut (Oct 4, 2016)

*2x2x2:* (4.67), (5.98), 5.81, 5.36, 5.59 = *5.59
3x3x3:* (15.67), 18.40, 15.85, (19.70), 18.62 = *17.63* // Valk3. Coulda been so much better


----------



## muchacho (Oct 4, 2016)

*2x2:* 6.93, (8.45), 6.80, 8.17, (5.71) = *7.30*
*3x3:* 20.93, (18.86), (25.00), 20.37, 19.78 = *20.36
3x3OH:* 40.86, (59.61), 39.72, 49.29, (38.18) = *43.29*


----------



## 1973486 (Oct 4, 2016)

Can Clock notation be updated? WCA switched years ago and people should know it by now.


----------



## YddEd (Oct 4, 2016)

*Megaminx:* 1:05.33, 1:03.84, 1:11.91, 1:06.63, 1:13.78 = *1:07.96*
Huh. Broke my Ao5 PB for the second time today.


----------



## Alea (Oct 5, 2016)

*2x2*: (13.13), (6.50), 6.75, 7.54, 6.91 => *7.07
3x3*: (15.85), 16.93, 16.67, (18.78), 17.52 => *17.04
4x4*: (1:34.88), 1:22.32, (1:18.41), 1:20.73, 1:23.56=> *1:22.21
5x5*: 3:49.96, (3:52.47), 3:49.57, (3:09.52), 3:41.42 => *3:46.99
OH*: 33.61, DNF, 46.16, (24.28), 29.31 => *36.36* //no comment on the first 3 solves
*2-4 relay*: 1:39.78
*2-5 relay*: 5:24.84
*Mega*: 2:45.67, 2:34.62, 2:42.62, (2:32.29), (2:48.88) => *2:40.97
Pyra*: (7.74), (12.48), 9.21, 9.54, 9.43=> *9.40
Skewb*: (20.55), 12.66, 17.28, 14.65, (9.65) =>*14.87*


----------



## Dystoxic (Oct 5, 2016)

*3x3:* 28.71, 30.20, (32.48), 28.54, (26.37) = *32.34
2x2:*


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 5, 2016)

333: 14.60, (11.64), (17.19), 13.88, 13.45 = 13.98


----------



## Altha (Oct 5, 2016)

*3BLD: *45.34 33.55 32.72 = *32.72*
37.20 mo3
not so great


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 5, 2016)

*Megaminx*: (4:34.28+), (5:19.31), 5:08.74, 5:10.66, 4:57.07 = *5:05.50

6x6x6*: 7:43.17, 7:51.76, (6:54.93), (8:56.49), 8:42.63 = *8:05.86 *:-(

*3x3x3 OH*: 1:46.45, 1:15.42, (56.21), (2:30.89), 1:08.68 = *1:23.52 *Haven't practiced this in a while.

*3x3x3 FMC*:49 moves


Spoiler: Solution



R' U2 L2 D' F' D' - 2x2x2 Block
B2 L B L U R' U' R U2 - 2x2x3 Block
B2 L' D L' D' L' B' D' B2 D L B2 L2 D L2 - f2l
B L' B' D' B R D R' U R' U L2 U' R L2 U2 R D' R' - LL
Not the greatest blockbuilding, but I'm happy with the way I was able to use the A-perm for a single-alg last layer.



*4x4x4*: (2:00.67), 2:06.81, 2:04.95, (2:14.06), 2:01.47 = *2:04.42 *Ouch. That last solve might have been close to a pb, or at least sub 1:40 if not for OLL parity and a pop. I blame cold hands.


----------



## Jake Donnelly (Oct 5, 2016)

Pyra:1. (3.40) 2. 4.72 3. 4.81 4. 3.63 5. (5.30) AVG 4.39


----------



## sqAree (Oct 5, 2016)

*2x2:* 5.07, (4.44), 4.53, (7.19), 4.64 = *4.75
3x3:* (15.66), 16.36, 16.99, 17.50, (17.78) = *16.95
4x4:* (1:16.89), 1:26.24, (1:32.93), 1:28.36, 1:17.53 =* 1:24.05
5x5:* 3:41.28, 3:24.92, (3:50.33), (3:01.55), 3:11.60 = *3:25.94
2BLD:* 38.49, DNF(40.08), 53.81 = *38.49
3BLD:* 3:00.03, 2:20.55, 2:19.54 = *2:19.54
OH:* 26.38, 30.17, 26.85, (35.20), (25.11) = *27.81
Feet:* (2:51.97), 1:59.13, (1:49.42), 1:58.83, 2:19.44 = *2:05.80
MTS:* 1:26.63, (1:06.14), 1:14.27, (2:22.73), 1:22.99 = *1:21.30* //pb single and average
*2-4:* *1:53.53
2-5:* *5:13.71
Mega:* 3:44.78, 3:31.99, 3:03.19, (3:50.89), (2:58.43) = *3:26.66* //first solves with my new SS Aurora
*Pyra:* 11.11, (8.28), 9.35, 10.62, (13.35) = *10.36*


----------



## Berd (Oct 5, 2016)

3BLD: 1:36.56, DNF, DNF = 1:36.56


----------



## Sitkhom (Oct 6, 2016)

2x2: 5.47 5.80 (5.23) (8.24+) 5.81 = 5.70
3x3: (19.53) (14.83) 17.06 16.27 15.09 = 16.14
4x4: 1:01.81 53.03 1:02.61 59.92 1:00.33 =1:00.69 close!!


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 7, 2016)

*3X3X3: * (16.47) 18.68 18.67 (21.35) 18.71 = *18.69*


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 9, 2016)

MBLD: 7/10 9:54


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 9, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> MBLD: 7/10 9:54


Nice with sub-1 per cube. That's what it take me just to solve them .
You have to change your .... whatever it's called that's below your posts. 32/37 is better than 30/35!
(Perhaps it is called "Status message")


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 9, 2016)

MatsBergsten said:


> Nice with sub-1 per cube. That's what it take me just to solve them .
> You have to change your .... whatever it's called that's below your posts. 32/37 is better than 30/35!
> (Perhaps it is called "Status message")


thanks! yeah I'll have to change my signature  I did rush a lot in this attempt, so accuracy wasn't perfect but time was great with 4:39 memo


----------



## kbrune (Oct 10, 2016)

*2x2*: 7.37
10.91, 5.67, 6.89, 9.56, 5.51

*3x3*:19.49
22.02, 18.23, 21.93, 17.42, 18.31

*4x4*: 1:34.79
1:50.72, 1:28.35, 1:49.15, 1:26.87, 1:15.55

*5x5*: 2:56.02
3:03.27, 2:50.93, 2:57.21, 2:58.27, 2:52.58

*6x6*: 6:24.23
6:05.77, 6:44.18, 6:18.89, 6:29.87, 6:23.95

*7x7*: 10:06.17
10:17.55, 9:36.68, 10:55.53, 10:07.02, 9:54.94

*2-3-4 Relay*: 2:01.38

*2-3-4-5 Relay*: 5:16.01

*2BLD*: 57.89
DNF, 1:20.43, 57.89

*3BLD*: 3:22.45
DNF, 3:22.45, dnf

*MultiBLD*: 

*MTS*: 

*OH*: 1:10.23
1:07.67, 1:14.07, 1:08.94, 52.98, 1:20.85

*Pyraminx*: 13.89
17.25, 9.34, 13.94, 18.76, 10.49

*Megaminx*: 5:19.73
5:35.88, 6:35.42, 5:10.70, 4:08.40, 5:12.61

*Skewb*: 25.63
31.86, 34.07, 21.79, 17.55, 23.23

*FMC*: 40 moves
Inspection Y'
L' F' D2 F2 1X2X2
U D2 F2 U2 F' D2 2X2X3
X U' F U' F' U F U' F U2 F2 F2L-1
U' F U2 F' U F' U F' Last pair
R2 U R' B' R U' R2 U R B R' U2


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Oct 10, 2016)

3x3 // 21.68, 14.21, 16.19, 15.62, 17.00 = 16.27
4x4 // 52.51, 1:15.18, 1:20.80, 1:01.61, 1:07.93 = 1:08.24
5x5 // 1:30.97, 1:38.75, 1:28.11, 1:43.84, 1:47.73 = 1:37.85
6x6 // 2:58.06, 2:47.42, 3:04.18, 3:11.30, 2:58.57 = 3:00.27
OH // 28.38, 32.72, 28.88, 19.75, 27.74 = 28.33
3BLD // 1:20.66, 1:16.47, 1:10.02 = 1:15.72
4BLD // DNF(7:40.83), DNF(9:18.37), DNF(12:42.72)


----------



## Bogdan (Oct 10, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 5.58, 6.43, (5.08), (7.46), 5.78-> *5.93
3x3x3:* 15.66, (15.45), (19.55), 18.17, 16.48-> *16.77
4x4x4:* (1:12.74), (1:28.10), 1:17.50, 1:17.32, 1:26.01-> *1:20.28
5x5x5:* (2:35.37), 2:27.78, 2:26.30, (2:17.99), 2:30.21-> *2:28.10
7x7x7:* (9:12.71), 8:45.46, 8:51.48, (8:32.66), 8:50.22-> *8:49.05
2x2x2BLD:* 1:16.29, 1:09.57, DNF-> *1:09.57
3x3x3BLD:* 4:07.59, 4:25.99, 4:29.78-> *4:07.59
3x3x3OH:* 31.41, (24.26), 29.22, 34.07, (37.08)-> *31.57
3x3 MTS:* 1:41.51, 1:30.67, (1:24.30), 1:43.70, (1:57.88)-> *1:38.63
234*-> *1:48.98
2345*-> *4:22.99
megaminx:* 2:45.74, 2:46.25, (2:31.94), (2:49.86), 2:48.92-> *2:46.97
sq-1:* (54.04), 44.94, 45.46, 46.59, (34.89)-> *45.66
skewb:* (12.60), (5.21), 10.02, 7.05, 7.73-> *8.27

FMC:* 34 moves


Spoiler



Solution: F' R' D2 R2 U R2 U2 R U2 R2 U' L F' L F L2 U L2 U' L U' D L' B' U F' U' B U F L D' L' U'

on normal:

F' R' D2 R2 //1x2x3
U R2 U2 R U2 R2 //2x2x3

on inverse:

prescramble: U R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 D2 R F

L * U //f2l-1
L' U L2 U' L2 F' L' F L' //orient edges

insertions: * L' U L D L' ** U' L D' (2 move cancelation)
** F' U' B' U F U' B U (2 move cancelation)


----------



## Keroma12 (Oct 11, 2016)

5x5x5 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNS = DNF


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 11, 2016)

Results week 40: congrats to Torch, Jacck and Bogdan. Real close places 2-4 this week!

*2x2x2*(31)

 2.88 gateway cuber
 3.07 G2013
 3.42 JustinTimeCuber
 3.44 turtwig
 3.64 pantu2000
 4.37 DGCubes
 4.75 sqAree
 4.78 Tx789
 5.31 Torch
 5.41 Skefull
 5.59 mafergut
 5.69 Sitkhom
 5.93 Bogdan
 6.15 LostGent
 6.79 Deri Nata Wijaya
 7.07 Alea
 7.30 muchacho
 7.37 kbrune
 7.46 LipeCarneiro
 8.11 Thrasher989
 8.13 Jason Green
 8.25 hagner
 8.29 Bubbagrub
 10.27 arbivara
 11.37 ronaldm
 12.10 hackertyper492
 12.41 Jacck
 12.90 RyuKagamine
 14.25 Shaky Hands
 14.56 MatsBergsten
 17.44 theos
*3x3x3 *(41)

 9.43 username...
 10.76 pantu2000
 11.21 Torch
 11.29 Keroma12
 11.43 JustinTimeCuber
 11.74 turtwig
 12.31 gateway cuber
 12.49 G2013
 13.73 DGCubes
 13.98 Ordway Persyn
 14.69 LostGent
 14.96 Kenneth Svendson
 15.16 TheSilverBeluga
 15.42 Skefull
 15.59 Tx789
 16.14 Sitkhom
 16.17 hackertyper492
 16.27 Heart_Johnson
 16.77 Bogdan
 16.95 sqAree
 17.04 Alea
 17.62 mafergut
 17.74 Deri Nata Wijaya
 18.69 MarcelP
 19.49 kbrune
 20.36 muchacho
 20.85 Jason Green
 21.88 hagner
 22.15 LipeCarneiro
 23.01 FistoFan32
 24.25 Bubbagrub
 26.07 Shaky Hands
 27.99 1davey29
 28.52 ronaldm
 28.67 Thrasher989
 29.15 Dystoxic
 31.53 arbivara
 34.12 Jacck
 35.49 RyuKagamine
 39.38 theos
 39.50 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(21)

 45.47 G2013
 49.20 Torch
 54.80 DGCubes
 1:00.69 Sitkhom
 1:08.24 Heart_Johnson
 1:08.93 gateway cuber
 1:17.76 LipeCarneiro
 1:20.28 Bogdan
 1:22.20 Alea
 1:24.04 sqAree
 1:29.17 Bubbagrub
 1:34.79 kbrune
 1:45.71 Shaky Hands
 1:46.41 RyuKagamine
 1:54.26 hackertyper492
 2:01.14 ronaldm
 2:04.41 One Wheel
 2:04.72 Jacck
 2:08.88 MatsBergsten
 2:35.87 theos
 3:49.32 arbivara
*5x5x5*(13)

 1:37.85 Heart_Johnson
 1:41.50 Torch
 2:28.10 Bogdan
 2:51.33 Shaky Hands
 2:56.02 kbrune
 3:09.54 RyuKagamine
 3:20.54 Jacck
 3:25.93 sqAree
 3:46.98 Alea
 4:07.67 ronaldm
 4:23.27 MatsBergsten
 6:25.22 theos
 8:56.23 arbivara
*6x6x6*(9)

 3:00.27 Heart_Johnson
 3:04.98 Torch
 5:27.67 RyuKagamine
 5:53.96 Jacck
 6:18.44 Shaky Hands
 6:24.24 kbrune
 6:52.02 ronaldm
 8:05.85 One Wheel
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(6)

 8:20.31 Jacck
 8:49.05 Bogdan
 8:52.41 RyuKagamine
 9:50.82 Shaky Hands
10:06.50 kbrune
10:12.05 ronaldm
*3x3 one handed*(18)

 19.83 gateway cuber
 21.71 Torch
 25.23 turtwig
 27.80 sqAree
 28.33 Heart_Johnson
 31.57 Bogdan
 36.36 Alea
 39.22 LipeCarneiro
 43.29 muchacho
 45.74 Bubbagrub
 59.57 hackertyper492
 1:01.36 RyuKagamine
 1:02.06 arbivara
 1:10.23 kbrune
 1:11.89 ronaldm
 1:15.41 Jacck
 1:19.68 Shaky Hands
 1:23.52 One Wheel
*3x3 with feet*(6)

 55.51 Torch
 58.06 DGCubes
 2:05.80 sqAree
 2:57.31 Bubbagrub
 3:36.51 arbivara
 4:46.70 RyuKagamine
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 10.02 gateway cuber
 15.51 turtwig
 23.65 MatsBergsten
 24.36 Torch
 26.25 DGCubes
 38.49 sqAree
 40.36 Deri Nata Wijaya
 54.08 Jacck
 57.89 kbrune
 1:09.57 Bogdan
 1:19.32 RyuKagamine
 DNF arbivara
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(15)

 32.72 Altha
 1:10.02 Heart_Johnson
 1:13.85 Torch
 1:19.03 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:21.19 MatsBergsten
 1:36.56 Berd
 1:41.46 Mike Hughey
 2:04.03 G2013
 2:19.54 sqAree
 3:22.45 kbrune
 3:42.24 Bubbagrub
 4:07.59 Bogdan
 4:21.86 gateway cuber
 4:38.15 Jacck
 DNF Shaky Hands
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 5:49.81 MatsBergsten
11:00.46 Jacck
 DNF gateway cuber
 DNF Heart_Johnson
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

 DNF Jacck
 DNF Keroma12
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

20/25 (54:49)  kamilprzyb
13/16 (55:40)  Deri Nata Wijaya
5/5 (12:51)  Keroma12
8/11 (60:00)  Jacck
7/10 ( 9:54)  the super cuber
2/2 ( 3:25)  turtwig
2/2 (19:35)  gateway cuber
7/12 (57:29)  MatsBergsten
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 52.18 Torch
 1:21.30 sqAree
 1:38.63 Bogdan
 2:24.05 Jacck
 2:52.39 Shaky Hands
 3:51.65 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(14)

 56.28 Torch
 1:04.89 pantu2000
 1:22.93 gateway cuber
 1:25.26 turtwig
 1:32.38 LipeCarneiro
 1:39.78 Alea
 1:48.98 Bogdan
 1:53.53 sqAree
 2:01.38 kbrune
 2:35.05 Shaky Hands
 2:37.73 RyuKagamine
 2:39.32 Jacck
 2:59.97 ronaldm
 3:29.77 theos
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 2:50.74 Torch
 4:22.99 Bogdan
 5:13.71 sqAree
 5:16.01 kbrune
 5:22.08 Shaky Hands
 5:24.84 Alea
 6:13.45 RyuKagamine
 6:20.63 ronaldm
 6:22.35 Jacck
11:13.04 theos
*Magic*(1)

 2.87 Torch
*Master Magic*(1)

 8.11 Torch
*Skewb*(12)

 6.27 DGCubes
 6.41 turtwig
 6.67 gateway cuber
 7.66 Tx789
 8.27 Bogdan
 8.48 Torch
 14.86 Alea
 16.23 Bubbagrub
 18.15 RyuKagamine
 19.94 Jacck
 25.63 kbrune
 48.91 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(7)

 12.39 Randomno
 14.71 ronaldm
 17.45 Shaky Hands
 20.35 Torch
 25.42 arbivara
 27.55 Jacck
 36.22 RyuKagamine
*Pyraminx*(15)

 3.41 gateway cuber
 4.02 DGCubes
 4.39 Jake Donnelly
 5.99 Torch
 7.52 Tx789
 9.39 Alea
 10.36 sqAree
 13.85 Thrasher989
 13.89 kbrune
 16.25 Jacck
 17.00 ronaldm
 17.07 RyuKagamine
 28.54 Shaky Hands
 32.17 arbivara
 41.65 MatsBergsten
*Megaminx*(9)

 1:07.96 YddEd
 1:14.12 DGCubes
 1:36.96 Torch
 2:40.97 Alea
 2:46.97 Bogdan
 3:26.65 sqAree
 3:29.35 RyuKagamine
 5:05.49 One Wheel
 5:19.73 kbrune
*Square-1*(8)

 10.32 Randomno
 12.22 Raptor56
 31.74 Tx789
 34.10 Torch
 35.08 LipeCarneiro
 40.25 Bubbagrub
 45.66 Bogdan
 1:37.91 Jacck
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

24 Attila
28 okayama
34 theos
34 Bogdan
35 Jacck
35 G2013
40 kbrune
47 Deri Nata Wijaya
47 Shaky Hands
48 RyuKagamine
49 One Wheel

*Contest results*

274 Torch
198 Bogdan
198 Jacck
195 gateway cuber
176 sqAree
160 kbrune
148 DGCubes
138 turtwig
133 Alea
130 MatsBergsten
128 RyuKagamine
127 Shaky Hands
126 Heart_Johnson
124 G2013
123 Deri Nata Wijaya
89 Tx789
89 ronaldm
87 pantu2000
85 LipeCarneiro
83 Bubbagrub
73 Sitkhom
71 JustinTimeCuber
61 Keroma12
61 kamilprzyb
59 hackertyper492
58 arbivara
55 Skefull
54 LostGent
50 muchacho
47 theos
46 mafergut
44 username...
39 One Wheel
35 Ordway Persyn
34 Thrasher989
33 Kenneth Svendson
32 TheSilverBeluga
31 Jason Green
29 hagner
27 the super cuber
21 MarcelP
21 Attila
21 Randomno
20 Altha
20 okayama
15 Jake Donnelly
15 Berd
15 FistoFan32
14 Mike Hughey
13 YddEd
12 1davey29
11 Raptor56
9 Dystoxic


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 11, 2016)

1973486 said:


> Can Clock notation be updated? WCA switched years ago and people should know it by now.


I'll add it to the list of (small) changes. Looking into it .


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 11, 2016)

My 6x6, mega (first time better than last place!) and OH results got counted, but I don't see my (poor) FMC or 4x4 results.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 11, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> My 6x6, mega (first time better than last place!) and OH results got counted, but I don't see my (poor) FMC or 4x4 results.


Sorry, I deleted too much when I edited the infile. I normally remove all stuff after the
FMC result (because it contains the explanation and is not relevant for counting the points).
Your 4x4 followed without me noticing it. And the FMC lacked a space between the event name
and the result, my program needs a little space from time to time .


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks


MatsBergsten said:


> Sorry, I deleted too much when I edited the infile. I normally remove all stuff after the
> FMC result (because it contains the explanation and is not relevant for counting the points).
> Your 4x4 followed without me noticing it. And the FMC lacked a space between the event name
> and the result, my program needs a little space from time to time .


Thanks! I'll double check my spaces in the future. Is it a problem to list the events in the order I do them, rather than in the order they are listed for the scrambles?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 11, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> Thanks
> 
> Thanks! I'll double check my spaces in the future. Is it a problem to list the events in the order I do them, rather than in the order they are listed for the scrambles?


No problem, as long as the event name is ok (with a space )


----------

